# (DirectX, C#) eigenes Button erstellen?



## unima (11. März 2008)

Hallo,

Ich möchte in meiner ersten DirectX Anwendung eigene Controls erstellen. Ich möchte mit einem Button anfangen. Am einfachsten wäre es ein Sprite mit eigenen Ereignissen erstellen z.B. am Anfang nur ein Klickereignis mit der linken Maustaste.

Ich suche ein kurzen funktionierenden Beispiel oder kurze pregnante Beschreibung wie man ein eigenes Control in DirectX (C#) erstellt. Weiss jemand eine Lösung?

CustomUI Beispiel von MS ist leider tierisch groß und zu heavy für mich. Für ein Button muß man da tausende classen bauen und sich in Bücherlangen Seiten von Kode verstricken, dazu braucht man Wochen. Gibt es da eine kurzere Lösung dafür?

danke im Vorraus


----------

